# Debit Card Charge for Sterling transaction



## SallyM (27 Nov 2013)

Hi,

I purchased 2 items from Amazon (seperate sellers) so 2 line items on my bank statement.  I used a BofI debit card.  However, on my statement, in addition to the euro converted amount for the items purchased , there are 2 other charges:
POS Chg GBP 7 = Eur0.46
POS Chg GBP 8 = Eur0.46

Does anyone know are these BofI charges or Amazon charges?  I have never seen them before.  I could call my bank, but if I call my local branch I am redirected to some main number & it takes ages to get through.  Are the bank charging 46c anytime your card is used to purchase an item for foreign currency? - I have never heard of that.


----------



## elcato (27 Nov 2013)

> Are the bank charging 46c anytime your card is used to purchase an item for foreign currency?


Yes. Every transaction in a different currency.


----------

